# Absinthe recipe



## AndyL

Friend asked me over a swig of skeeterpee; I did the  so let's ask here 

Don't suppose anyone has a recipe for absinthe that doesn't involve everclear, 151 rum or a still?

The stuff we get in these parts in no way resembles the stuff he's brought back from Sweden, Germany or France... Most of the ingredients are readily available at the hippy stores  So just wondering if anyones done some testing? 

I was half thinking of following one of the online recipes involving 151rum, and substituting skeeterpee for the rum... Might be a little light on the alcohol in the end - but likely better on the rest of the ingredients...


----------



## AndyL

> http://www.deadflesh.org/fear/absinthe.html
> 
> *Original "Classic" Formula*
> 
> One ounce dried chopped wormwood
> 
> One tablespoon fennel or anise seeds
> One tablespoon dried angelica root
> One teaspoon dried hyssop leaves
> One half teaspoon coriander seeds
> One quarter teaspoon caraway seeds
> One pinch cardomon pods
> 750 ml. 151 rum



Here's one of the recipes - kinda wondering about stepping this recipe up - using one of the high test yeasts (was reading about one that hit 40% earlier today), and one of the simple syrop based recipes... 

Anyone have some thoughts?


----------



## Tom

If you are in the states I think it may still be illegal.


----------



## AndyL

North of the 49th - never illegal, but limitations on the thujone content.

Pretty much same as the US - except we don't have the FDA saying "absinthe" can't appear on the label... 

We wouldn't want to break laws - thus perhaps the recipe needs to work out to <10mg/kg thujone?



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absinthe
> United States
> 
> The prevailing consensus of interpretation of United States law and regulations among American absinthe connoisseurs is that, with the revision of thujone levels by the Alcohol and Tobacco Tax and Trade Bureau (TTB), it is now legal to purchase such a product for personal use in the United States. According to the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) food and beverages that contain Artemisia species must be thujone free.[91] Thujone free is defined as containing less than 10ppm thujone.[92] There is no corresponding U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) regulation. Regarding importation of absinthe, U.S. Customs and Border Protection allows importation of absinthe products subject to the following restrictions:
> 
> * The product must be thujone-free as described above,
> * The name "absinthe" can neither be the brand name nor stand alone on the label, and
> * The packaging cannot "project images of hallucinogenic, psychotropic or mind-altering effects."
> 
> Absinthe imported in violation of these regulations can be seized.[93][94] Absinthe can be and occasionally is seized by United States Customs and Border Protection if it appears to be for human consumption.[95][96]
> 
> A faux-absinthe liquor called Absente, made with southern wormwood (Artemisia abrotanum) instead of grande wormwood (Artemisia absinthium), is sold legally in the United States. This was the first U.S. approval referring to "absinthe" on the front label; the front label says "Absinthe Refined" but the TTB classified the product as liqueur. In 2007, TTB relaxed the absinthe ban, and has now approved over 50 brands for sale.[97] These brands must pass TTB testing, which is conducted using Gas Chromatography-Mass Spectrometry.[98] The TTB considers a product to be thujone-free if the FDA’s test measures less than 10ppm (equal to 10 mg/kg) thujone.[99] St. George Spirits, a California distillery, began producing and selling absinthe in 2007, making it the first U.S. company to do so since 1912.[100]


----------



## Green Mountains

Tom said:


> If you are in the states I think it may still be illegal.




Still?

But I degress.....


Seriously though.....I first heard about Absynth from "Interview with a Vampire".... haven't we progressed???

I'm told a six pack and a few tokes will do the same.




I'm TOLD!


----------



## Tom

You were "TOLD"?
R U sure not from experience? 

LOL !!!


----------



## AndyL

No comment  Just asking, I can tell ya the stuff I've had in the past, is nothing like the stuff we get in canada, and definitely is not equivalent to a 6pack (or a couple bottles of skeeter pee) and a few tokes (even of the kush) ... Not that I'd know anything about such things


----------



## Torch404

I make an absinthe wine and variations there of. It is a standard store bought juice wine fermented with tons of different herbs. My combo of herbs varies widely in both amount and content. If you do a google search for absinthe recipes you will find a slew that list a million different herbs to add. Of them you will find the major ones being:
Wormwood
Sweet flag
angelica
star anise
cardamom
hyssop
fennel
Melissa

The sweet flag(calmus) is stronger then the wormwood so do not over do it. It will not be as amazing as real absinthe being that it is not 120+ proof, but it is a little different buzz if you only drink it. I have yet to manage a green color, still working on it. Its taste is palatable if you like wormwood or bitter things. After a year it is quite decent to drink and after two years it is amazing almost completely changing.


----------



## Torch404

As to legality it is completely legal in the states. 
http://www.absinthe.com/
This bar in SF serves a variety of absinthe's. You can buy it in a lot regular liqueur stores here in Cali.


----------



## Mud

This whole thread is an affront to absinthe! You should be summarily shot for suggesting that anything remotely like absinthe can be made with 151, rum, or God help us, skeeter pee! And I don't even like the stuff.

I hope you find something that suits your tastes, AndyL. but it won't be absinthe.

Skeeter Pee, indeed.


----------



## AndyL

To each their own, I could easily handle a absinthe with a lower alc % that actually tasted like absinthe. 

And I'm not about to run a still, and I didn't say anything about wanting to follow the 151/everclear methods.


----------



## Mud

Of course. That reply was in jest. I just meant that you're probably not going to get close to European absinthe if you're starting with wine. 

Making absinthe seems to be closely related to witch doctoring what with all the uncommon ingredients and mysterious processes. But in all honesty a recipe calling for grain alcohol would probably be the best bet. Genuine absinthe is made by macerating herbs in high proof alcohol, distilling, and then infusing for color and additional flavors. 

No offense meant and I'm sorry if that post got your back up. Again, I hope you get something you like. 

This is why it says "unfunny" by my name


----------



## CowboyPhil

It is not illegal to make an Absinthe Wine, which is common in Germany, this is NOT distilled. You can buy the Wormwood from an array of brewstores. It will have Thujone in it so I would make it at home and drink it at home. MUD this is the original version of Absinthe that was made prior to distilling it.


----------



## CowboyPhil

The FDA does not ban the substance (yet) it is written like this.

The FDA advises against the internal use of wormwood due to the substance thujone.


----------



## s0615353

I love traditional absinthe cocktails (1 part absinthe, 4 parts cold water and one sugar cube not lit on fire!!!). Torch404, I had a couple of questions, when making the Absinthe Wine do you try to emulate the absinthe cocktail at aprox. 15-20 ABV, or do you keep the alcohol lower? Do you have a rough guideline for the amount of herbs in your recipe,I am very tempted to try a 3 gallon batch? Do you make the wine using grape concentrate, if so what kind? Any one else’s input would also be appreciated.


----------



## CowboyPhil

From what I understand, the wine is not just Anise flavored, it has Cinnamon, Cardamon, and a few other spices. I would think it would fall well into the spiced wines. I am going to try one after reading this with Honey, Cinnamon, Anise, Cardamom, Mint and Wormswood.


----------



## whynot

REVIVING!.. hopefully, it not I'll start a new post, but the WMT article on herbal wines got me thinking, then seeing you can buy wormwood https://www.shamansgarden.com/c-97-wormwood.aspx

makes me think I'd like to try an "Absinthe Wine", wondering if anyone has had success, and recommendations, I'm not a fan of "ansie" flavor, but something with cinnamon or complementary to the wormwood sounds great... 

I'm guessing steep all the herbs, then take the "wort" add sugar of someform them go after it..? 

Also recommendations on yeast for this?


----------



## Jericurl

Well, I was all set to do a floral wine for May's WOTM Club, but now I'm wondering about attempting to make a gallon of this stuff.

I don't know what regular absinthe tastes like though, so that would be a risk.
Maybe I can make some type of high alcohol muddled beverage and treat it like an after dinner bitter or cordial?


----------



## fabrictodyefor

Funny this thread should come up now! I have been contemplating a licorice wine of some kind as I love licorice! It has been running through my brain....fennel bulbs, black licorice candy, spices....mmmm no time this month but if anyone comes up with a good one I would be all ears. Didn't someone make a Skittles wine somewhere? Why not black licorice?? I know off topic a little, Absinthe it would not be.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

we have most of the spices to make Absinthe on hand, was working up some recipes for my shiner customers.


----------



## whynot

Jericurl said:


> Well, I was all set to do a floral wine for May's WOTM Club, but now I'm wondering about attempting to make a gallon of this stuff.
> 
> I don't know what regular absinthe tastes like though, so that would be a risk.
> Maybe I can make some type of high alcohol muddled beverage and treat it like an after dinner bitter or cordial?



yeah, having friends who have had "the real stuff" I've never bother with the crap they import, so I'm not worried so much about making "Absinthe" as making a good wine with the right amount of throuine ...I'll make it with lime juice if it works ...


----------



## whynot

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> we have most of the spices to make Absinthe on hand, was working up some recipes for my shiner customers.



Shiner? like Shiner Bock, Shiner, TX..? That's my favorite beer...


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

whynot said:


> Shiner? like Shiner Bock, Shiner, TX..? That's my favorite beer...




Uh.... Yeah....


----------



## beatsalma

Here's a recipe for Black Absinthe. 

Start with your favorite base of scented spirit. I use Dupas "Fine Absinthe", remove the Coriander and add Angelica and Valerian Root. 18grams per 1 liter. Pushes the Thujone experience a little more, giving the drink a much more relaxing effect. 

Coloring, Black Absinthe: (For 1 liter)

16 grams Hibiscus flower
10 grams Orange zest 
10 grams Tarragon 
(can also add 10 grams of Lemon Balm) 

This creates a very dark purple/black Absinthe. Maintaining the strong Anise overtones but adding a very earthy and savory flavor. Its quite good.


----------

